#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Timedrive Drive-In Show

## timedriver

Ik lees al jaren mee op dit forum, heb echter nooit een gebruikersaccount aangemaakt, meer vond het nu wel tijd om iets te laten zien.

Tadaa... :Stick Out Tongue:  De Timedrive-Drive-In Show.

Een paar foto's:









Wat extra informatie:

Ik heb altijd een frisse interesse gehad in licht en geluid. Altijd een beetje aangerommeld met cd-spelertjes en mengpaneeltjes.

Ik heb 4 jaar lang het geluid geschoven voor een 70-koppig popkoor. Dit hield op een gegeven moment op door een verschil van inzicht, maar ik had wel geinvesteerd in apparatuur.

Ik had er wel zin in om gewoon verder te gaan als drive-in. Ik heb in dik een jaar tijd heel veel geld uitgegeven om het bovenstaande te krijgen. Inmiddels zijn we gemiddeld 2 tot 3 keer per maand op pad om mensen een leuke tijd te bezorgen...gaat dus wel lekker!!  :Smile: 

Een greep uit ons arsenaal:

Op maat gemaakte meubels (Klik voor een kijkje achter de meubels)
Pioneer / Numark DJ Set
4 stuks 18" subes (IVEN) met RCF L18G401
2 stuks RCF ART 312 Passief
2 stuks Jobst LMT-212 (Dubbel 12 / 1")
ADJ V serie versterking (V3001, V4001, V6001) met Driverack processing

Daslight
4 stuks Exciter
2 Showtec Phantom Spot (250MSD)
8 meter Global Truss
ADJ Windups
Backdrops
Stairville Ledparren (10mm versie)
Standaard Par balkjes 
Martin EFX-500
Geni 1800D Strobe
HQ Power rookmasjientjes (Cheap but good)

Onze doelgroep zijn naast de standaard feestjes ook vooral bruiloften. Veel details zijn niet te zien op de foto's maar vraag maar raak, of brand maar los!

John

----------


## FeestDJMax

Netjes voor elkaar!!

----------


## mhsounds

Ik vind dit erg netjes! goed nagedacht over het meubel ook.

Voor het zeikerige, ik zie dat je je kabels wel eens onder je dj booth wil leggen.
Idee om daar een klein afrokje voor te doen?

----------


## timedriver

Euh...dat wordt alleen maar smerig. Ik werd laatst gewezen op de mogelijkheid om in het meubel een zootje klittenband te nieten en om zo nettere kabelbomen te maken. Dat gaan we dus proberen. 

Het komt niet zo vaak voor, dat mensen echt onder het meubel door kunnen kijken...(gelukkig)

----------


## timedriver

De kleine show met 2 movingheadjes:



Onze sturing voor alle intelligente spullen is trouwens daslight. (DVC2 512) Bevalt prima en is ook door een digibeet te begrijpen (In live-modus  :Wink:  ).

----------


## discover

dit ziet er zeker strak uit 
is een mooi setje wat je daar allemaal hebt staan :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

Mooie oplossing met die toppen in je meubel! Als je toch zo'n ding hebt kan je daar inderdaad mooi je spullen kwijt. Heb je misschien ook nog een paar foto's van dingen als ampracks en de "grote" setup met 212 toppen en 2 subs per kant (en de 312's als monitor?)

Een hele nette show!


Daan

----------


## timedriver

De grote show wordt (helaas) niet zo veel verkocht als de kleinere shows. Toevallig afgelopen vrijdag een bruiloft gedraaid met een medium show + movingheads, maar omdat de camera me tussen de stoelen van de bus gegleden was (en ik hem dus pas zaterdagmorgen weervond) geen foto's... :Mad: 

Ik zal even mijn best doen om het een en ander te fotograferen. Volgende week ook weer een kleiner showtje... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ook wel fijn natuurlijk, scheelt enorm in de bouw- en breektijd! Klein showtje staat in een half uur tot 3 kwartier, breektijd is ongeveer gelijk. De grotere shows kosten minimaal het dubbele...

Ik moet trouwens eerlijk zeggen, dat ik de toppen vaker in een stoplkist meeneem, dan in het meubel....ik heb het wel zo uitgedacht, maar uiteindelijk werkt de stolpcase prettiger / sneller en scheelt het ook nog aan gewicht. Die meubels zijn redelijk zwaar, als de toppen er in komen wordt dat nog een keer zo erg! Tevens kan ik dan de aanhanger 'mooier' indelen omdat er dan geen gat ontstaat in de lading...

----------


## timedriver

Een klein kijkje achter de schermen:





Toch wel een beetje kabelsalat...

----------


## daveyb

Erg leuke drive in ziet er goed uit hoor...

----------


## mhsounds

Dat het inde praktijk net wat anders uitpakt kan altijd gebeuren, ik vind het belangrijkste punt dat je wel hebt nagedacht!

Jammer van je camera

----------


## 4AC

Héél erg netjes en vooral doordacht. Goed gedaan.
Aan de materialen is wel te zien dat je veel informatie/kennis van fora en internet haalt; van de ADJ statieven, AA versterkers, RCF Art's etcetera zijn goede maar vooral VEEL reviews/meningen op internet te vinden.

Vraagje: gebruik je in de JOBST toppen ook RCF drivers toevallig? En heb je die kasten zelf gebouwd?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## timedriver

Dat ik die spullen heb is idd niet echt toeval. Ik heb de beste spullen voor mijn budget proberen te kopen.

Alles heeft zijn voor- en nadelen. Zo zijn de ADJ statieven lomp en zwaar, de AA versterkers wegen er ook behoorlijk in. De ART's heb ik nog geen nadeel van kunnen vinden...  :Smile:  Het is allemaal geen topspul, maar we redden ons er prima mee. Natuurlijk blijft er genoeg over om over te dromen, maar voor mijn toepassing is dit prima. Zo kunnen we ook nog een prijs vragen die mensen wel willen betalen.

Om heel eerlijk te zijn, liggen de Jobst Speakers nog in onderdelen in de loods.. :Stick Out Tongue: . Ik gebruik de originele oberton D2544 hoogdrivers in combinatie met een RCF H100 hoorn. (En natuurlijk de Kappa 12A's) Omdat ik geen houttechnisch wonder ben, wordt de kast ook vierkant ipv wigvormig. Ik ga hem dus zelf bouwen. 

Ik had er al aan begonnen willen zijn, maar het ontbreekt me door omstandigheden allemaal een beetje aan de tijd...

----------


## Big Bang

> De ART's heb ik nog geen nadeel van kunnen vinden...



Uhh, het uiterlijk??  :Big Grin:

----------


## timedriver

Ik luister niet met mijn ogen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik luister niet met mijn ogen...



Maar je publiek wel. :Wink:

----------


## daveyb

Precies en zij weten het ook meestal altijd beter denken ze...

----------


## djspeakertje

> Uhh, het uiterlijk??



 
Ahum...

Alles beter dan de eerste generatie EON's... En met name de 3- en 5 series zien er nog best aardig uit, de 7 wat minder, maargoed, das mijn mening. Art kastjes klinken trouwens prima en zijn wat mij betreft gewoon professioneel spul. Dat is zowiezo mijn mening over heel RCF.


Daan

----------


## timedriver

Afgelopen vrijdag een showtje gehad op een bijzondere locatie.....1 die bewoog! We werden geboekt voor een personeelsfeestje op de raderboot 'The Frisian Queen'. Het plafond was wat laag en de ruimte beperkt, maar het werd een gezellig feestje. 

Filmpje: Jijbuis1 & Jijbuis2

Foto's: Klik

Uit ruimtegebrek maar 1 t4 in de bus gelaten...de andere stond achter ons, het werd lekker warm, zullen we maar zeggen...

----------


## Tom06

Ziet er toch netjes uit hoor! Alleen jammer van de parren. 

PS:  Hoe bevallen de stairville led parren? Hebben ze een beetje een goede licht opbrengst?

----------


## timedriver

> PS:  Hoe bevallen de stairville led parren? Hebben ze een beetje een goede licht opbrengst?



Ze hebben een behoorlijke lichtopbrengst. 9 van de 10 keer moeten we ze dimmen, omdat ze anders veel te fel zijn.

De behuizing is tevens redelijk sterk. Enig nadeeltje; de electronica in de par fungeert als fm zender, als ze in bepaalde kleuren geschakeld staan is fatsoenlijk radio luisteren niet meer mogelijk.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tom06

Oke, dan ga ik er ook maar eens een paar bestellen. 
Trouwens wel interessant van die radio.

----------


## 4AC

Tja, het is een veel voorkomend probleem in deze markt.
Je ziet het overal, van de drive-in shows tot de grote verhuurbedrijven.
Landelijk gezien vervelend, maar wereldwijd ernstig.
Het verspreid zich als een soort virus onder de audio/licht technici...



Ik denk dat deze foto verder genoeg zegt.

 :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

Excuses voor het off-topic ongemak.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## timedriver

Laat ik het maar houden op: op de hele boot waren maar 6 heren aanwezig, inclusief onszelf. (op 100 gasten) Dat ontlokt een vreemde reactie bij mijn collega... :Big Grin:

----------


## daveyb

> Tja, het is een veel voorkomend probleem in deze markt.
> Je ziet het overal, van de drive-in shows tot de grote verhuurbedrijven.
> Landelijk gezien vervelend, maar wereldwijd ernstig.
> Het verspreid zich als een soort virus onder de audio/licht technici...
> 
> 
> 
> Ik denk dat deze foto verder genoeg zegt.
> 
> ...



 Moving heads niet net teveel op zon laag plafond?

----------


## timedriver

Valt mee. Door gebruik te maken van de ruimte voor en achter de MH's was het niet gek. Naar boven schijnen is natuurlijk zinloos.

----------


## Tom06

Ik zat net even te kijken op jullie site, en die ziet er goed uit! Mooi gedaan.

Jullie hebben op jullie site ook een soort "schematiesche weergave", hoe heb je dat gemaakt? Met paint of met iets anders? Ziet er namelijk mooi uit!

----------


## timedriver

Die schema´s zijn gemaakt in Excel...(geen grap) Gewoon een verzameling vormen en kleuren.

----------


## Tom06

Oke, heel apart. maar het werkt prima zo te zien.

----------


## Zheny

ziet er goed uit, zo zien we het graag  :Big Grin:

----------


## djsandman

Mooie show!
Mooi en degelijk meubel. Alleen veel kabeltjes..
De baseplates die je gebruikt (rond/hout), zijn deze zelfgemaakt?

----------


## timedriver

Eh...die dingen zijn niet van hout... :Wink: 

Ze zijn gemaakt van 6mm staal en hebben een diameter van 70cm. Ik heb ze via het werk van mijn vader laten snijden, vervolgens zijn er draadeindjes ingelast en zijn er halve eitjes opgedraaid.

Zo had ik voor 2 pakjes sigaren, 2 kleine baseplates en 6 halve eitjes baseplates die normaal 269 euro per stuk moeten kosten.

------

Die kabeltjes ontkom je helaas niet aan. Ik kan alleen nog eens kijken naar het gebruik van een combikabel. De foto's van het schuurfeest zijn ook niet helemaal representatief, omdat er hier een gast-dj draaide met zijn eigen CDJ-400's. Er liep dus een extra paar kabels naar het front van het meubel.

----------


## timedriver

Even een kleine update:

Gezien de wensen van de gast-dj (Waar we vaker voor op pad zijn) heb ik vandaag een RCF 310 toegevoegd ter monitoring van de dj en mijzelf. Valt niet tegen, wat er nog uit zo'n klein kastje komt!

Tevens is mijn tape-rackje ook eindelijk uit de steigers; alleen ben ik mij aan het beraden wat ik er verder nog in moet stoppen...geld kan maar 1 keer gespendeerd worden! 

Er zit nu in: Mixwizard 16:2 / Numark MP102 / Behringer 402 compressortje (Uit de tijd dat Behringer nog in Duitsland werd gemaakt...) Maar wat er verder nog in moet....voor de klusjes waar hij voor gebruikt wordt is de ingebouwde galm van de Mixwizard goed genoeg. Enkel een eq o.i.d. lijkt me wel zinnig. (Micro's hebben hun eigen kist)

Foto-updates:

Bij de plaatselijke toekan-boer:



Achter de schermen deel 2:



Zaterdag gaat 1 van onze grotere sets op pad, ik zal dan nog wat meer interessante foto's schieten!

----------


## daveyb

Niet wat te weinig die RCFjes op die party?
Gr Davey

----------


## Tom06

Ik vind het toch een mooi en simpel setje op de manier dat je het hier hebt neergezet. Ga zo door!

----------


## timedriver

@ Daveyb

Dat lijkt wel zo inderdaad, zou de zaal volzitten dan had je helemaal gelijk. Er waren echter maar 40 gasten, dus het ging qua vermogen makkelijk. Die zaal is berekend op 300 gasten, als je daar maar met 40 gasten in zit is het een hele ongezellige bedoening....veel te groot.

----------


## Big Bang

Doe jezelf een plezier en stop een TC-m-300 / 350 in je rackje. Ik weet dat de ingebouwde galm goed genoeg is, maar voor het geld van de 350 werkt dat wel heel veel fijner en veel kosten doen het niet. Ik heb zelf een m-one in mijn rackje, maar daarvoor een m-300 gehad en dat is absoluut een erg leuk ding.  (voor foto's van mijn rackje zie het live-foto forum - compacte liverackje topic).

----------


## timedriver

@ Grote Knal: Ik zal er eens over nadenken....bedankt voor de tip!

Zoals gezegd, gisteravond een grotere show op pad; voor 100 man publiek in een schuur. Juist: Een schuurfeest! 

Ik heb geprobeerd van begin tot het eind een beetje een overzicht te geven van onze werkzaamheden:



Let there be light!!


Mijn werkplek...


Standje kermis...


Tussenmixer (Mixwizard) en het taperack van de gastzanger...


De zanger; Martin Zemering, lokaal bekend.



Wat gefreubel met kleuren...

Schiet maar raak!!

----------


## timedriver

Een filmpje van de avond...

YouTube - Schuurfeest Nieuwe Pekela - Timedrive Drive-In Show & Martin Zemering

Materialen:

- RCF eindset (ART 312 / IVEN B18 / V4001 / V6001 / Driverack PA)
- RCF ART 310 monitor
- DJ-Set ( Pioneer DJM-5000 / Numark DVC / Virtual DJ)
- Mixwizard 16:2 als tussengas voor de zanger...

- 4 meter Global Truss op ADJ Wind-Ups
- 8 Stairville Led Par 56 (10mm)
- 2 HQ Exciters
- 2 Showtec Phantom 250 op trusspoot
- 1 HQ Rokertje 'Kwalmpie'  :Big Grin: 
- 1 Geni FL1800 Strobe
- Alles met Daslight 512 tot de orde geroepen.

Nog een plaatje van de gek zelf:


(Die ene....met die SM58 in de klauwen.... :Big Grin: )

----------


## Deejay

Ziet er goed uit, leuk gedaan zo met die flightcases als Dj-booth...

Hoe vervoer jij het losse tft-scherm?

----------


## timedriver

Die TFT's gaan mee in een flightcase. De schermen hebben een verende voet, waardoor ze zich vastklemmen in de kist.

----------


## timedriver

Afgelopen vrijdag wederom een bruiloft. Dit keer in een gerestaureerde boerderij, erg sfeervol. De show was vrij standaard:

- RCF Eindset (IVEN B18 / ART-312 / V4000 / V6000 / Driverack PA)
- Pioneer DJ Set (DJM5000 / CDJ-400)
- RCF 310A DJ Monitor

- 8 Stairville Ledparren (Per 2 op een balkje)
- 2 HQ Exciter
- JB Puma
- 4 meter truss op 2 windups met een achterdoekje. 
- Daslight sturing

*De foto's:*




Een filmpje: www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s2QOeDgyjc

----------


## 4AC

Hé, jammer, helemaal niets op aan te merken  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Mooie, strakke show, meer kan ik er niet over zeggen. Goed bezig.

Die parretjes hangen zou trouwens ook geinig, net even wat anders dan allemaal horizontaal naast elkaar op een t-bar.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## timedriver

Er is altijd wat aan te merken...haha  :Smile:  Ik vind persoonlijk dat achterdoekje er een beetje slordig bijhangen, dus die knopen we voortaan aan de bovenste buis van de truss.

Verder denk ik, dat mijn shows ook al aardig uitontwikkeld zijn. Ik kan me niet iets voorstellen wat ik hier nog aan toe kan voegen, dat ook daadwerkelijk een zinvolle toevoeging vormt.

Bijvoorbeeld:
* 
Lasertje?* Vind ik voor kleine gelegenheden en kleinere zaaltjes vooral erg zenuwachtig. Daarbij speelt bij drive-in show die veel op bruiloften en besloten feestjes draait het feest zich voor 95% af op een afstand tot 5 meter vanaf de discobar. Vind ik dus niet echt handig...

*Andere geluidsset?* Ja...voor het stillen van mijn apparatuurhonger prima, maar mijn portemonnee vindt het wel best. Daarbij is de stap naar betere kwaliteit niet met 1000 euro betaald. Ik speel echter wel eens met de gedachte om op termijn te kiezen voor JBL SRX (Weinig gewicht, goede en stevige sound) of toch aktief. (DB DVX serie spreekt me wel aan)

*Licht:* Op termijn zullen de exciters aan vervanging toe zijn, ze zijn namelijk alweer een paar jaartjes oud. Er is er 1 bij die sowieso een nieuwe reflector (inwendig) nodig heeft, dus dat zal wel het eerste zijn dat op de vervangingslijst staat. (Eventueel de HQ Aeron eens bekijken, prisma is wel een leuke optie)

Eerst eens uitkijken naar een mooie gebruikte bus, zodat we niet meer gebonden zijn aan een maximumsnelheid van 90km/h... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Big Bang

Ik kan me ergens voorstellen dat je toch eens op lichtgewicht ampjes over zou willen stappen?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## timedriver

Misschien...maar dan zou ik eerder overstappen op aktieve kasten. Die oude versterkers leveren tweedehands toch niet veel op, dus kan ik ze beter gebruiken tot het niet meer gaat...

Al lijkt een enkele Lab FP10000q in een 3he kistje ook wel interessant... :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Doe er dan een 4HE kistje omheen, kan er een aansluitplaat en processor bij in.

----------


## timedriver

> Doe er dan een 4HE kistje omheen, kan er een aansluitplaat en processor bij in.



Welke bank moet ik daarvoor beroven???  :Big Grin:  Alle gekheid op een stokje...ik ben er niet helemaal van overtuigd, om een volledig showtje op een enkele vierkanaals versterker te laten draaien; zonder enige vorm van backup. 

Ik zou dan toch eerder kiezen voor twee tweekanalers, zodat bij een probleem in 1 van de twee versterkers, na wat omsteken, kan worden doorgedraaid. Maar op dit moment is dit allemaal (nog) niet aan de orde... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stoney3K

> Welke bank moet ik daarvoor beroven???  Alle gekheid op een stokje...ik ben er niet helemaal van overtuigd, om een volledig showtje op een enkele vierkanaals versterker te laten draaien; zonder enige vorm van backup. 
> 
> Ik zou dan toch eerder kiezen voor twee tweekanalers, zodat bij een probleem in 1 van de twee versterkers, na wat omsteken, kan worden doorgedraaid. Maar op dit moment is dit allemaal (nog) niet aan de orde...



Je kan natuurlijk naar een rackje met dubbel Synq 3K6 kijken, of Powersoft/Digam als je wat meer budget hebt. Twee tweekanaals versterkers in plaats van een enkele vierkanaals vind ik trouwens wel een goed argument: Als je een storing hebt hoef je in principe maar je processor op fullrange te schakelen en alles parallel door te prikken. Klinkt het misschien iets minder mooi, maar je kan door.

----------


## MusicXtra

Al is de kans dat een Synq stuk gaat toch wel een stukje groter dan bij een Lab Gruppen. :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Al is de kans dat een Synq stuk gaat toch wel een stukje groter dan bij een Lab Gruppen.



Sja, maar daarom betaal je er ook minder voor. Voor de prijs van één Lab kun je een heel reserve RACKJE kopen met die Synqs erin.

Bovendien hebben de latere Synqs voor zover ik weet wat minder aanloopproblemen en stelde ik ook al Powersoft voor als middenweg.

----------


## SoundT

> Een filmpje van de avond...
> 
> YouTube - Schuurfeest Nieuwe Pekela - Timedrive Drive-In Show & Martin Zemering
> 
> Materialen:
> 
> - RCF eindset (ART 312 / IVEN B18 / V4001 / V6001 / Driverack PA)
> - RCF ART 310 monitor
> - DJ-Set ( Pioneer DJM-5000 / Numark DVC / Virtual DJ)
> ...





Ik heb een paar vraagjes:
Waar heb je die kleine balkjes weg, waar je ledparren aan hangen?
En hoe heb je de led parren geprogrammeerd, want ik krijg het niet voor elkaar om een kleur per 2 parren te doen, en andere 2 weer anders.
OF is dat ook heel lastig met een licht tafeltje, zou ik daar al Daslight 512 voor nodig hebben bijv. Want ik neem aan dat je al je parren gewoon met DMX kabels hebt doorgelust?

Je show ziet er trouwens zeer goed en prof. uit! :Wink: 

Groetjesss

----------


## timedriver

Die kleine balkjes zijn eigen fabricaat. Er is een bedrijf in NL dat ze maakt, uit mijn hoofd zitten ze in Assen. Zie ook Advertenties van RDAV Alumunium uit Assen , Drenthe - Marktplaats.nl Ik heb het afgekeken van een drive-in uit het Oosten van NL...

De led parren hebben allemaal een eigen adres, in Daslight en ook duurdere tafels programmeer je anders dan op een klein tafeltje. (Volgens mij noemen ze dat transparant programmeren) Ik heb de mogelijkheid om meerdere scenes en chases over elkaar heen te programmeren en uit te voeren, iets wat bij een klein tafeltje niet lukt.

Ik vond dat al beroerd bij twee simpele 4 kanaals scannertjes en een scanmastertje, die deden ook nooit wat ik in gedachten had.

In Daslight en andere programma's of duurdere tafels programmeer je bewegingen los van kleuren, gobo's, lampcontrole etc. Die programmeer je in losse scene's. Tijdens de show worden verschillende scenes 'aangeklikt' die samen de lampen controleren. 

Je ziet hier bijvoorbeeld, dat 1 par aan is en 1 uit. Die scene heet 1  om 1; stap 1 is linker par aan op 100% en de rechter uit, stap 2 is  rechter par aan op 100% en de linker uit. 

De kleuren staan weer in een andere scene. etc.





> Je show ziet er trouwens zeer goed en prof. uit!



Thanx  :Smile:  Ik heb overal zo goed mogelijk over nagedacht en voor mijzelf bedacht, hoe mijn ideale drive-in show er uit zou zien. Dat punt heb ik nu redelijkerwijs bereikt. Dit zijn qua omvang shows, die je in een redelijke tijd kunt opbouwen en afbreken.

Als semi-pro / half-hobby show, met KVK en BTW nummer, verwachten de klanten ook echt wel iets goeds, zeker op bruiloften. Wij proberen in ieder geval qua netheid en showopbouw aan die verwachting te voldoen.

Natuurlijk zijn er altijd shows die het mooier doen, betere apparatuur hebben, maar die zijn al wat langer bezig. (Ook al loop ik al vanaf mijn 14e te prutsen met luidsprekers, versterkers etc...)

----------


## SoundT

> Die kleine balkjes zijn eigen fabricaat. Er is een bedrijf in NL dat ze maakt, uit mijn hoofd zitten ze in Assen. Zie ook Advertenties van RDAV Alumunium uit Assen , Drenthe - Marktplaats.nl Ik heb het afgekeken van een drive-in uit het Oosten van NL...
> 
> De led parren hebben allemaal een eigen adres, in Daslight en ook duurdere tafels programmeer je anders dan op een klein tafeltje. (Volgens mij noemen ze dat transparant programmeren) Ik heb de mogelijkheid om meerdere scenes en chases over elkaar heen te programmeren en uit te voeren, iets wat bij een klein tafeltje niet lukt.
> 
> Ik vond dat al beroerd bij twee simpele 4 kanaals scannertjes en een scanmastertje, die deden ook nooit wat ik in gedachten had.
> 
> In Daslight en andere programma's of duurdere tafels programmeer je bewegingen los van kleuren, gobo's, lampcontrole etc. Die programmeer je in losse scene's. Tijdens de show worden verschillende scenes 'aangeklikt' die samen de lampen controleren. 
> 
> Je ziet hier bijvoorbeeld, dat 1 par aan is en 1 uit. Die scene heet 1 om 1; stap 1 is linker par aan op 100% en de rechter uit, stap 2 is rechter par aan op 100% en de linker uit. 
> ...



 
Okee! super man!

Zijn het gewoon aluminium buizen, of heb je er conectoren ingemaakt ofzo?
Ik heb nu zelf 6 ledparren, met scanmaster 1, maar het voldoet me niet, ik kan niet de show programeren die ik wil  :Wink: 

Ik ben nu net 16 en me andere vriend waarmee ik samen doe 15, je show ziet er het zelfde uit als mijn ideale show:P

Suc6, en ik hou dit forum goed in de gaten :Wink: 

 :Cool:

----------


## timedriver

Het zijn 35mm kokerprofielen. Simpel, recht-toe / recht-aan staal. Ik heb er geen connectoren ingemaakt; dat was me teveel gepriegel en het zou betekenen, dat ik een dikkere koker moest gebruiken. De koker is wel voorzien van slagdoppen, om de scherpe kanten te verdoezelen en om te voorkomen, dat je in de koker kijkt.

De 230v van de ledparren zijn met elkaar in 1 stekker gezet, voorzien van krimpkous en adereindhulzen, zodat ik maar 1 stekker per 2 parren heb, natuurlijk voorzien van een degelijke rubberen stekker.

16? Dat ben ik al een paar jaar niet meer... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SoundT

> Het zijn 35mm kokerprofielen. Simpel, recht-toe / recht-aan staal. Ik heb er geen connectoren ingemaakt; dat was me teveel gepriegel en het zou betekenen, dat ik een dikkere koker moest gebruiken. De koker is wel voorzien van slagdoppen, om de scherpe kanten te verdoezelen en om te voorkomen, dat je in de koker kijkt.
> 
> De 230v van de ledparren zijn met elkaar in 1 stekker gezet, voorzien van krimpkous en adereindhulzen, zodat ik maar 1 stekker per 2 parren heb, natuurlijk voorzien van een degelijke rubberen stekker.
> 
> 16? Dat ben ik al een paar jaar niet meer...



okee! ik wil trusstube van 1 meter, en er dan 3 ledparren aan hangen, en dan 4 van die trusstube,, dus 12 parren :Smile: 

en ik denk dat ik dan ook maar Daslight 512 moet aanschaffen, want het effect dat ik wil, lukt niet met me scanmaster :Frown: 

haha ja net 16, dus heb nog wat jaartjes te gaan om een mooie show optebouwen :Big Grin: 

Groetjess :Cool:

----------


## timedriver

Na wat wikken en wegen heb ik vandaag besloten om de ADJ Wind-ups te vervangen door Fantek T-101's.

De redenen:

[LIST][*] Opbouwhoogte geen 2 meter, maar 1,30 meter. (Mijn collega is 1,75m; het wordt voor hem dus wat gemakkelijker, al moet ik eerlijk zeggen, dat laag werken mij ook wel aan staat!)[*]Zwart in plaats van metaalkleurig; de wind-ups vallen dus niet meer op tegen de backdrop[*]De belangrijkste: het gewicht bedraagt 21kg tegen +/- 28 van de ADJ's..(ik geloof niet zo in de 25kg die ADJ zelf opgeeft)[*]Gekeurd volgens BGV-C1, de ADJ statieven hebben geen keuring.[*]Ook belangrijk: de vervoerslengte is stukken geschikter![/LIST]

----------


## daveyb

Offtopic: Hoe heet het 1e liedje van dit filmpje?:$YouTube - Schuurfeest Nieuwe Pekela - Timedrive Drive-In Show & Martin Zemering

Ontopic: ziet er netjes uit en prof :Big Grin:

----------


## timedriver

Dat nummer is van Danny Canters - De avond voor ons tweeën.





> Ontopic: ziet er netjes uit en prof



Thnx!

----------


## timedriver

Sinds lange tijd weer eens een paar foto's kunnen maken die ook ergens naar lijken...  :Big Grin:  We hadden gisteren een bruiloft op een hele mooie locatie. Tevens hebben we onze kleinste show een beetje aangepast; geen gloeilampen meer, maar led.




Mooie lokatie, maar de kinderkopjes om de borg deden onze kisten alle kanten op stuiteren...  :Frown:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ik vind het er zeker appart uitzien met 3 statieven in plaats van altijd die zelfde standaard setup met 2 x een T4tje , ben al even je topic aan het volgen en ik geniet er nog steeds van  !

----------


## djtom

Ik vind ook 3 stativen met led parren leuker.

ga zo door.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Nice, goed en simpel opgezet. Perfect voor diverse feesten.
even over het filmpje een paar posts eerder: wat een verschrikkelijke microfoon techniek @ 0:40:P

----------


## timedriver

> Ik vind het er zeker appart uitzien met 3 statieven in plaats van altijd die zelfde standaard setup met 2 x een T4tje , ben al even je topic aan het volgen en ik geniet er nog steeds van  !



Thnx!  :Big Grin:  Dit idee is nog niet helemaal uitgekristaliseerd en ook nog niet perfect. Het is nu zaak om met deze show te komen tot een zo laag mogelijke bouw en breektijd, dus ik moet nog een beetje solderen her en der... :Smile: 





> Nice, goed en simpel opgezet. Perfect voor diverse feesten.
> even over het filmpje een paar posts eerder: wat een verschrikkelijke microfoon techniek @ 0:40:P



Ehm..tja. Er is hier nog een zanger, die het nog een slag erger doet, alleen is die net ietsjes bekender...haha (*) Het zal er wel een beetje bijhoren. Overigens, het klinkt in mijn fimpje net alsof hij een beetje vals zingt, maar dat zijn de mensen die om mij heen stonden... :Big Grin:  

Het is toch wel jammer...nou ja jammer...dat de grotere shows lang zo vaak niet bij de weg zijn, als de kleinste. Nu ben ik daar niet zo heel erg rouwig (snel er in / snel er uit) om, maar het betekent wel, dat 60% van datgene wat er allemaal in de opslag slingert 80% van de tijd werkloos is. Zou het een 'normaal'  :Big Grin:  bedrijf zijn, dan kwam er iets niet goed...

Maar, het is altijd fijn om niet te hoeven bijhuren, want daar heb ik inmiddels ook een broertje dood aan. Niet om de kwaliteit of de prijzen, maar meer omdat het erg veel tijd kost om er achteraan te sjouwen. De betere verhuurbedrijven moet ik toch minimaal 50km verderop zoeken....

----------


## timedriver

Gisteravond en vannacht de binnenstad van Groningen eens onveilig gemaakt met onze kleinste bruiloftsshow...

De show:


Onze geweldige banaan...  :Big Grin:  We noemen hem zelf onze Gado bus. (De Gado was de busmaatschappij die het busvervoer in Groningen verzorgde voordat de hele meuk geprivatiseerd werd...) Gelukkig konden we gratis en gemakkelijk parkeren; dat is wel eens anders in de binnenstad! 


Het feestje:


Showtje bestaat uit:

6 x Led Par 56 10mm; per 2 op een statief
2 x Showtec Phantom Spot op trusspoot
2 x RCF ART312p op AA V3000
1 x Pioneer DJ set met Virtual DJ
1 x Daslight Sturing

Voorheen stonden de phantom's op driehoektruss, op een stalen baseplate. Dit was de eerste show waarbij we gebruik maken van een kruisvoet van RDAV, het voordeel daarvan is, dat de hele poot zo de bus in kan. Scheelt toch weer een paar minuten opbouwen en afbreken.

Overigens zal dit een van de laatste keren geweest zijn, dat wij een combi van American Audio / RCF ART gebruikt hebben. Zowel de versterkers als de toppen gaan er uit en worden vervangen door luidsprekers van een relatieve nieuwkomer op de markt: Eric Audio. 

Dit mede omdat ik het uiterlijk van de ART series een beetje zat ben. Zoals hier al eens eerder gezegd werd; het zijn niet de mooiste kasten. We hebben straks een show met een goed uiterlijk (al zeg ik het zelf) maar je hebt dan nog steeds van die kunststof kasten naast je staan, die niet echt een premium uiterlijk hebben. Ik geloof dat ze dat voortschrijdend inzicht noemen... :Big Grin:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ziet er weer netjes uit!

kun je dat eric audio misschien wat meer toelichten? ben er wel benieuwd naar heb er nog nooit van gehoord...

----------


## timedriver

Eric Audio is een relatief nieuw merk, het wordt sinds halverwege vorig jaar geimporteerd door Improsale uit Maarssen, de origine ligt in het verre oosten. Het is een merk met een eigen R&D en productie, in tegenstelling tot kopieerfabrikanten. De luidsprekers klinken voor het geld erg goed en zien er erg netjes uit. Meer info vindt je met Google: klik!

Wij krijgen topkasten uit de HE serie (HE512) met dubbel 15" baskasten (M3215B), met HA versterkers en DLP processoren, inclusief Muzip hoezen voor alle kasten. In totaal 4 toppen, 4 subs, zodat we tot ongeveer een 350 gasten met eigen materiaal aan kunnen. 

Zelf zijn we dealer geworden van dit merk, de set zal deels onze demoset gaan vormen. Aangezien het een merk uit China is, stuit je op veel sceptische reacties. Er zijn namelijk veel merken uit China die maar wat doen...kastje kopieren en er willekeurige luidsprekers inzetten... De kunst is dan om de set te laten horen, zodat mensen hun eigen oordeel kunnen vormen. Wij achten de kwaliteit prima en ook prima bruikbaar voor onze doelgroep.

----------


## Dimi

> Dit mede omdat ik het uiterlijk van de ART series een beetje zat ben. Zoals hier al eens eerder gezegd werd; het zijn niet de mooiste kasten.




Dit ben ik helemaal met je eens, ik heb er zelfs al aan gedacht om een mijn 322s/8001AS combi weer de deur uit te doen voor een HK Actor DX. Maar dat vind ik alleen voor de looks toch even te gek voor woorden want dat is toch ook geen goedkope set en vraag me daarbij af of deze mijn huidige combi wel kan bijhouden.

Maar persoonlijk vind een setje met 2 bassen en een topje per kant, ZONDER een tussenpaal, toch wel erg strak staan (oog wil ook wat). Dus ik blijf er met een schuin oog naar kijken. Lijkt toch heel vaak of een topje net wat scheef staat op een tussenpaal, en zoals je zei is zo'n ART kast niet heel erg mooi.

----------


## timedriver

Vrijdag een leuke bruiloft gedraaid; dit keer met wat extra's; namelijk 2 LCD schermen voor de foto's van de daggasten en vrijgezellenfoto's:



*Materiaal:*

2 Eric Audio HE512 topjes op een V3001
2 Samsung 32" LCD's op trusspoot met baseplate
2 Showtec Phantom 250's op trusspoot met kruispoot
Pioneer / Virtual DJ DJ-set
6 LED Par 56, per 2 op een statief
1 Rookdoosje

Het was de eerste keer, dat de Eric Audio toppen op de baan kwamen. Dit was een bruiloft met ongeveer 70 gasten, dat ging best. Toch zal deze set straks standaard weg gaan met 2 dubbel 15" subs. Dat wordt een standaardshow. Het verschil in uiterlijk tussen de RCF toppen en deze toppen is behoorlijk groot, dit ziet er toch iets strakker uit, geeft een luxere uitstraling.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Die voeten onder de MH-truss, is dat kunststof, metaal hout? Zelf gemaakt?

----------


## timedriver

Nope, niet zelf gemaakt. Komen van RDAV uit Assen. Zijn Alu kruizen, 50 x 70 van 50mm kokerprofiel met zwarte poedercoat.

Die hele constructie gaat zo de bus in, ideaal, scheelt me toch weer 5min opbouwen... :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

Zou je me een prijsindicatie kunnen geven van dat 'Eric Audio'?
Om eerlijk te zijn krijg ik de indruk dat het de zoveelste Chinees is, maar als dit een upgrade is na RCF Art dan zal dat wel  meevallen (speculatie).

Precieze prijzen kun je beter niet noemen op dit forum, dus misschien een vergelijkbaar product wat in dezelfde prijsklasse zit?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

show ziet er goed uit...
vraag me alleen wel af waarom er geen subjes mee gaan maar wel plasma's???

----------


## timedriver

Prijzen liggen ongeveer op het niveau van bijvoorbeeld HK-Premium (excl. opties.)

Het komt inderdaad uit China, dat kun je niet verbergen.... Eric Audio verschilt echter op 1 bepaald punt van veel andere willekeurige chinese fabrikanten; ze hebben een eigen R&D, het is in dat opzicht geen kopieermerk. Ze fabriceren voornamelijk voor de eigen markt. Het merk wordt sinds vorig jaar ook in NL geïmporteerd door Improsale uit Maarssen.

Kijk, je kunt hele marketingverhalen opschrijven waarom iemand voor een Eric Audio kastje zou moeten kiezen, maar uiteindelijk moet je ze gewoon gaan beluisteren. Het zijn nette kasten met een nette (ook intern) afwerking en een voor mij hele interessante prijs / klank / uiterlijk verhouding.






> show ziet er goed uit...
> vraag me alleen wel af waarom er geen subjes mee gaan maar wel plasma's???



Dat was afgesproken met het bruidspaar. Heel simpel...daarbij moet ik zeggen, dat het over het algemeen prima ging met alleen de toppen. Je mist natuurlijk wel wat sublaag, maar het hoeft toch niet op een gigantisch volume. (Niet iedereen staat continu op de dansvloer en veel mensen willen nog gewoon een praatje kunnen maken.)

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

oke duidelijk... maar je geeft zelf al wel aan dat je het sublaag wel miste eigenlijk dus toch is dat jammer dan... juist op die momenten dat je het echt nodig hebt mag je het eigenlijk niet missen...

Heb je ook subjes genomen van dit merk???

----------


## timedriver

Missen is een relatief begrip. Ik sta daar niet voor mezelf te draaien, naast de belangen van het bruidspaar en de gasten heb je ook nog altijd te maken met de belangen van de gelegenheid waar je staat. Niet overal stellen ze het op prijs dat je in het laag bijzonder kunt doordrukken, omdat daar vaak de overlast zit.

Daarom mis ik het niet, als het ervoor zorgt, dat ze je graag nog eens binnen zien wandelen in die gelegenheid. De gasten merken het vaak niet eens, het zijn dus alleen wij...de beroeps-deformanten die het missen...haha

Ja, we hebben ook Eric Audio subs. 4 stuks van het type M3215B; een dubbel 15" / 800W RMS kast. Klik voor een datasheet.. Onze toppen: Datasheet

----------


## DJJJ

> Ja, we hebben ook Eric Audio subs. 4 stuks van het type M3215B; een dubbel 15" / 800W RMS kast. Klik voor een datasheet.. Onze toppen: Datasheet



Nu ben ik naar 1 ding heel erg benieuwd..
Welke subs bevallen je beter? De enkel 18 of de dubbel 15?
Want qua top is het niveau denk ik gelijk gebleven?
Alleen het uiterlijk is er op voor uit gegaan!

PS: je hebt een heel erg mooie show!
(toch ben ik heel erg benieuwd hoe de show er met de grote set er uitziet)

----------


## timedriver

> Nu ben ik naar 1 ding heel erg benieuwd..
> Welke subs bevallen je beter? De enkel 18 of de dubbel 15?



Bedoel je in beide gevallen Eric Audio subs? Of in het algemeen? Ik heb hiervoor altijd enkel 18" gehad. Ook prima bevallen, maar een dubbel 15" is gevoelsmatig net iets sneller, heeft iets meer kick. Qua gewicht is een 18" lichter, maar daar krijg je een hogere gevoeligheid en hogere SPL voor terug.  





> Want qua top is het niveau denk ik gelijk gebleven?
> Alleen het uiterlijk is er op voor uit gegaan!



De max-spl van de Eric Audio kasten is 2 dB meer dan de RCF kasten. (129 tegen 127 dB); ze gaan dus theoretisch ietsje harder. Ik denk alleen niet, dat ik ze ooit volledig op hun staart moet trappen...dat is met de RCF kasten ook nooit voorgekomen. 





> PS: je hebt een heel erg mooie show!
> (toch ben ik heel erg benieuwd hoe de show er met de grote set er uitziet)



Dank! Onze kleine show wordt vele malen vaker verkocht, dan de grotere shows, maar sowieso binnen nu en een maand een aantal keren de grotere shows bij de weg, tot en met de allergrootste show aan toe. Lang leve het zomerseizoen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## djtom

Ziet er mooi uit.
Ben benieuw naar een over zicht foto van je nieuwe speakers.

----------


## DJJJ

Ik bedoel dan vooral deze subs die je nu hebt en die je hiervoor had.
Ik ben het helemaal met je eens dat de Eric-audio toppen er mooier uit zien dan die plastic RCF topjes!
Denk dat deze setjes van jullie wel mooi klinken: dubbel sub enkel top per kant of dubbele set per kant!

Dan ben ik erg benieuwd naar nog eens een fotootje van de grote show binnen kort!  :Big Grin:

----------


## timedriver

En weer een bruiloft afgewerkt, dit keer met een iets groter showtje... Op zich op een mooie lokatie, maar ietwat groot.

De lichtbeelden:


Achter de schermen:


Showtje bestond uit...

Eric Audio geluidsset
Standaard DJ meubels
8 Led Parren
2 JB Puma
2 Showtec Phantom Pro's
4 meter truss op 2 Fantek windups
RCF ART310a monitortje

Sterrendoek was van de lokatie. Normaal hangen wij onze eigen backdrop op, maar dat vond ik hier een beetje zonde...

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ziet er ook gewoon netjes uit zoals we gewend zijn van jullie!
hoe zat het nou met dat het wat aan de grote kant was?
kwam je tekort met geluid ofzo?

----------


## timedriver

Ik houd niet zo van grote bruiloftslocaties, het is daarbij veel moeilijker om het feest op gang te krijgen, omdat mensen automatisch verder bij je vandaan gaan staan. Niemand zet gemakkelijk de eerste stap op de dansvloer.

Het aantal genodigden en het werkelijk aantal aanwezige gasten liep nogal uiteen, dat vond ik zelf vooral jammer voor het bruidspaar. De ruimte was gekozen voor een groter aantal gasten. Verder kan ik niet alle zalen persoonlijk gaan bekijken, als ik er nog niet geweest ben, dan is de zaal wel eens wat groter dan verwacht...haha Ik ga af op het aantal gasten.

Je komt niet gauw geluid tekort op een bruiloft. Mensen vooraan kunnen zat dansen, de mensen in de zaal kunnen nog een praatje maken, dat wordt op bruiloften meestal wel gewaardeerd.

Deze zaal heeft ooit dienst gedaan als theater, compleet met trekkenwand etc. De huidige pachter wist me eigenlijk niet te vertellen of er ook krachtstroom was...schijnbaar waren de 4 64A aansluitingen aan weerszijden van het podium hem nog niet opgevallen... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## timedriver

Zaterdag eens met een wat grotere show op pad:



De show bestond uit: 

6 meter truss met backdrop op Fantek Wind-Ups
10 x LED Par 56 per 2 op een balkje (hadden eigenlijk 12 moeten zijn, maar 1 weigerde dienst, zekering kapoet (die bij deze parren niet in 5 minuten vervangen zijn)...)
4 x HQ Exciter
2 x Showtec Phantom Pro 250 op trusspoot

Dubbel 18" / dubbel 12"/1" eindset op Eric Audio versterkers
RCF Art 310 DJ monitor
Standaard timedrive meubel

Filmpje voor een indruk: youtu.be/eErfsazpttM

----------


## ethen

zeer netjes :Smile: 

meer kan ik er niet van zeggen

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

zeker heel erg netjes zoals we van jullie gewend zijn!
ook de stack hoogte op de dubbel 18 is precies goed zo volgens mij.

----------


## discover

ik kan niet meer zeggen dat het er weer netjes uit ziet :Smile:

----------


## timedriver

En dan nu het recept voor een geslaagd feestje...men neme:

1 Feesttent(je) :


1 Timedrive Drive-In Show:


1 Handje vol lampen:


2 Malloten:


Hussel dit goed door elkaar en je hebt een avond lol! [ :Big Grin: ] 

Wat zat er allemaal in de bus:

- IVEN Eindset op Eric Audio versterkers met DLP3224 processor (dubbel 18" / dubbel 12" / 1")
- Timedrive meubel met Pioneer DJM5000 en Numark DMC / Virtual DJ
- 4 2-balkjes Led par 56
- 2 HQ Exciters
- 2 Showtec Phantom Pro
- 5 meter truss op fantek windups met doekje
- Eurolite 700W Fazer (rookt zonder problemen zo'n tent vol...)

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Netjus hoor!

Enige vraagpuntje, waarom niet wat verder omhoog gegaan met je achtertruss?
Heb toch een beetje het idee dat nu jullie reclame niet goed over komt  :Wink:  Is toch belangrijk als je er zo netjes bij staat.

Verder niets op aan te merken!

----------


## @lex

Inderdaad. Je staat nu voor je eigen reclame en maakt middels de tekst op je eigen kleding reclame voor een kledingmerk. Ik snap dat niet echt goed. Trek een zwarte polo aan of laat iets met de naam van je eigen drive in maken. Kost geen fluit, ziet er professioneel uit en maak je in ieder geval geen reclame voor iemand anders.

Moet wel zeggen dat de laatste foto er een stuk uitnodigender uitziet dan de heer in het blauw op de foto aan het begin van dit topic!

@lex

----------


## timedriver

Jullie hebben, gezien de foto's wel gelijk....

Die achtertruss stond op ongeveer 2 meter 80, was op zich prima te doen. Dat zijn van die besluiten die je op dat moment neemt....

De shirts met reclame hebben we....alleen hangen ze in de kast. Ik moet nodig eens wat fatsoenlijke kleding laten maken, dat zowel voor het net als tijdens dit soort feesten gebruikt kan worden.

Een paar hoodies of bodywarmers zijn in ieder geval wel welkom!! Maar, dat zit nog een beetje in hetzelfde rijtje als het wel of niet beletteren van de bus...

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Ik zou de bus lekker zo laten. Geen stickers erop! Hoe meer reclame hoe meer aandacht ook van het verkeerde volk. 
Dat is de reden dat er bij ons ook nergens reclame op staat.

----------


## Tom06

> Ik zou de bus lekker zo laten. Geen stickers erop! Hoe meer reclame hoe meer aandacht ook van het verkeerde volk. 
> Dat is de reden dat er bij ons ook nergens reclame op staat.



Je trekt niet alleen verkeerd volk aan maar ook klanten!
Daar gaat het uiteindelijk om. 
Dan hoor je opeens mensen met: 
"kijk! radioactivediscoshow doet deze klus ook!" Dan bouw ook weer meer naam op

----------


## timedriver

Ook waar.

Enig nadeel bij ons...alles is in de kleuren blauw / magenta...alleen die bus is kanariegeel! Ik moet eerst maar eens nadenken hoe we dat nu weer gaan doen. Verder moet het kostenplaatje natuurlijk ook een beetje passen...

Ik ben trouwens ook niet zo heel erg bang voor het boevengilde qua openbreken van de bus...als hij ergens onbeheerd staat is hij 99 van de 100 keer leeg, doordeweeks staat hij mooi onderdak.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Ook dat hij leeg is ben ik met je eens. Maar toch als ze jou zien laden en lossen gaan ze kijken het is hier al een paar keer gebeurt helaas.

Een ongeluk zit in een klein hoekje en ook de boeven willen graag spullen hebben.

Wat ik laatste tijd wel veel zie is zo'n blok op de trekhaak die de deuren ook nog blokkeert. Hier worden die ook gebruikt en met succes, sinds we die gebruiken is het niet meer voor gekomen.

----------


## DJordy

@radioactivediscoshow

heb je hier een foto van?? ben wel heel benieuwd hoe dat er uitziet.

----------


## showband

je kan je reclame ook op magneetvellen laten zetten.

Die doe je op je bus bij een klus en haal je er de rest van de tijd gewoon af.
Ook handig als je busjes huurt (zoals ik) en als je busjes leent van een  werkgever met "aannemer willem" er op.  :Cool:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Dit is de trekhaak beveiliging die ook wel Bull Lock word genoemd.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Nog nooit gezien dit. Wel een mooie investering lijkt me!

Natuurlijk is dit geen garantie dat ze je bus openbreken. Maar iedere slag die je kunt maken om het ze moeilijker te maken is de moeite waard.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

dit is geen garantie maar het is wel gehard staal dus ook de slijptol heeft hier moeite mee. Tevens ken ik weinig mensen die zo'n slot ook gemakkelijk open krijgen.
Hoe moeilijker je het ze maakt hoe minder snel ze je kiezen.

----------


## timedriver

Tijd om weer eens wat foto's te posten. Het komt er niet altijd van, om leuke foto's te maken, maar afgelopen weekend toch maar weer de camera meegesleept.  :Smile: 

Vrijdagavond een standaard bruiloft:



De week ervoor:



De truss boven onze setup was van de huis-dj.

Afgelopen zaterdag; bruiloft in min of meer rock & roll stijl op het Veenpark in Barger Compascuum. 

De trouwauto:  :Big Grin:  (Tof ding... :Big Grin: )



Het showtje in het bruin cafe; ingeklemd tussen de muren... :Smile: 



Materiaal is standaard, Eric Audio geluidsset, Showtec Phantom's en led parren.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

mooie set jongens zeg het gewoon nog een keer!
die stack hoogte van die topjes lijkt echt perfect zo.

----------


## DMiXed

Blijf altijd weer verrast worden van de klasse van de setjes die jullie wegzetten!
Eenvoudig en doeltreffend, en het ziet er altijd gelikt uit!
Wel benieuwd hoe die EricAudio's klinken, nog nooit tegengekomen! :Smile:

----------


## timedriver

Dank! 

Hoe klinkt Eric Audio...ehm...daar kan ik eigenlijk maar 1 antwoord op geven: ga luisteren! Er is vast wel een dealer die graag een demo geeft! Zie ook http://www.ericaudio.eu

Ik vind het persoonlijk erg netjes klinken. Beetje hifi geluid, kan hard maar wordt niet agressief.

----------


## timedriver

Oktober...de tijd van de oktoberfesten! 


Een busje vol met spullen:


img685.imageshack.us/i/img1458ll.jpg


Podiumpje + truss


img833.imageshack.us/i/img1459o.jpg


Eindresultaat:


img829.imageshack.us/i/img1462o.jpg
img266.imageshack.us/i/img1466i.jpg
img69.imageshack.us/i/img1473nm.jpg


René Becker kwam nog even zingen:


img196.imageshack.us/i/img1501m.jpg


Sfeerplaatjes:


img197.imageshack.us/i/img1512bt.jpg
img828.imageshack.us/i/img1514h.jpg


*Materiaallijstje*


Podium 4 x 5


4 x Eric Audio dubbel 15" sub
4 x Eric Audio HE512 top
2 x Eric Audio HE2200 versterker, 1x HE1800 met processor

Was wel weer grappig...de eerste reactie van de geluidsman van Rene Becker...Eric Audio? Wasdatdan?  :Confused:  Wat voor versterkers hangen daar achter dan? Kan dat wel een beetje los?
Wij: geen probleem, ga je gang! Na 10 minuten...valt me niets tegen! Mensen zijn vaak eerst sceptisch over het merk, maar willen daarna graag meer informatie.

14 meter truss
4 Windup, 2x Fantek, 2x VMB
4 Showtec Phantom Spot 250
2 JB Puma
2 Act. Sunstrip
12 Led parren
1 600mW Volkslaser RGB
1 Geni 1800 strobo
2 Balkjes par 56


De bovenste trussen zaten met scaffclamps aan de truss achter het podium, om te voorkomen dat de boel kon gaan schuiven. Was een bijzonder leuk feestje, enorm veel gezopen door de gasten...hahaha


* Ik dacht ik probeer eens de imageshack uploadtool...werkt niet echt, foto's zijn niet verkleind...sorry.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Eindelijk weer een keertje de hele set mee kunnen nemen.
Ziet er weer netjes uit hoor.

Had je met 4 toppen geen overkill of valt dat mee omdat je dubbel 15" gebruikt?

Technici zijn altijd moeilijk he, maar toch leuk om te horen dat het dan allemaal niet tegenvalt.
Is natuurlijk wel een soort van leuk voor jezelf en hij heeft er ook weer een ervaring bij.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Ziet er erg goed uit, wat me opvalt is dat die subs lekker compact zijn en erg netjes afgewerkt, ik ken Eric Audio verder niet maar mijn interesse is gewekt.

----------


## timedriver

Sub stond een beetje teruggedraaid, was anders voor deze zaal nogal overkill. Het dubbele topje per kant zorgde voor een wat rustiger totaalbeeld, de set stond op zijn slofjes te spelen.

----------


## timedriver

Onze kleinste bruiloftshow heeft een revisie ondergaan:





In plaats van 3 stokjes, nu truss met wat extra reclame. [ :Smile: ]

----------


## 4YOU

Zeer strak zekrr met die truss met spandoekje(zeiltje)

----------


## timedriver

Trussje vol:



- 8 ledpar 56
- Volkslaser 600mW RGB
- 2 Active Sunstrip
- 4 Showtec Phantom 250
- Geni FL1800D

Verder alles standaard...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Stoney3K

Heel strak! In plaats van een hele batterij fixtures in je truss, gewoon 4 meter meenemen (okee dan, en twee paaltjes van 50cm) en daar je hele show in kunnen hangen met nog genoeg ruimte over. Ziet er top uit!

Ik vind zelf als het om fixtures in een truss gaat dat 'less is more' al gauw op gaat, een truss die helemaal is volgepakt leidt alleen maar af en het publiek weet niet waar ie moet kijken omdat het allemaal rommelig is en soms zelfs in allerlei verschillende richtingen heen en weer wappert en knippert.

Laser aangestuurd via ILDA (Pangolin Quickshow met FB3?) of via DMX? Met een ILDA-sturing kun je al helemaal mooie dingen uit zo'n apparaat krijgen.  :Smile:

----------


## dj-inkognito

ik verbaas me elke keer weer als ik je foto's zie met de verschillende plaatsingen van je ledparren, ziet er rete strak uit!

----------


## timedriver

@ Stoney3000: Nee, laser hangt op dit moment aan de DMX. ILDA is een mogelijkheid, alleen zou het betekenen, dat we weer een extra pc moeten gaan meeslepen. (+ dat pakketje + sturing kost ook gauw weer 400 tot 500 euro...)

----------


## timedriver

In het kader van "humor moet er ook zijn": een trekorgel van de rommelmarkt en antivries in de aderen:





 :Cool:

----------


## DiscoTTP

Hoe doe je dat met die groepjes van 2 parren steeds? Speciale T2 ofzoiets, want het ziet er wel leuker uit dan de standaard T4.

----------


## timedriver

Dat is een product uit de Timedrive Steelworks!  :Embarrassment:  

Ik ga je niet helemaal voorkauwen hoe we het gemaakt hebben, als je dit topic doorspit kom je het zelfs al tegen... :Wink:  In het kort 2 parretjes op een balkje...

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Dat is een product uit de Timedrive Steelworks!  
> 
> Ik ga je niet helemaal voorkauwen hoe we het gemaakt hebben, als je dit topic doorspit kom je het zelfs al tegen... In het kort 2 parretjes op een balkje...



OKE TOP! ook ik word nu nieuwsgierig, ik kan me genoeg manieren bedenken om 2 parren op 1 statiefje te maken. no problem, 35mm kokerprofiel ook no problem.
afdekdopjes is ook geen probleem,

blijft er bij mij toch 1 ding over waar ik heeeel nieuwsgierig naar ben: HOE HANG JE ZE OP? heb je er een draaibare koppeling opzitten of iets. 
anderzins zou ik me alleen in kunnen beelden dat de boel met tyraps vastgeknupt zou zitten om ze uberhaupt in zoon houden aan je truss te krijgen, en dat lijkt me nu ook weer niet bij zoon strakke show?:P

Rick

----------


## timedriver

Als je nog even doordenkt, kom je waarschijnlijk zelf wel tot de oplossing... :Wink: 

Ingredienten zijn in ieder geval een triggerclamp, nylon ringen en een M10 bout met zelfopsluitende moer... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Als je nog even doordenkt, kom je waarschijnlijk zelf wel tot de oplossing...
> 
> Ingredienten zijn in ieder geval een triggerclamp, nylon ringen en een M10 bout met zelfopsluitende moer...



ook zo ver was ik al gekomen, maar nog steeds geen logishe oplossing om ze zo op een VEILIGE manier te laten hangen, ik kan ze wel in een triggerclamp hangen, maar dan hangen ze recht in mijn ogen?

zoals ik het hieronder op de foto zie zit hij redelijk los/gevaarlijk in die clamp zonder steels o.i.d( ik hoop toch dat ik dat fout heb? ) 

hoop toch dat je het met ons wilt delen.

----------


## timedriver

De triggerclamp klemt zich vast om de trussbuis. Het hele balkje weegt nog geen 5 kilo (2x led par 1.2kg, balkje 1kg, bouten, moeren en clamp ook een kilo) , dat is voor de triggerclamp die een gekeurde wll van 250kg heeft (global truss clamp) een eitje. Alle gebruikte bouten zijn M10; een m10bout heeft ongeveer een zijdelingse breeksterkte van 2ton. Je kunt het hele balkje dus net zo aan de truss klemmen als je wilt. Een safety voorkomt dat het kakje naar beneden kukelt mocht de triggerclamp naar de haaien gaan.

Wij gebruiken de triggerclamps bij de led parren dus niet alleen om 90graden te hangen. Met zwaardere dingen doen we dat niet, dan hangt alles netjes verticaal. Enkel is het gewicht van deze parren + balkje zo laag dat, ook al zou de triggerclamp in deze positie 10x minder mogen dragen alles ruim binnen de marges blijft. Dit is mijn enige aanname in dit verhaal, daarom hangt het geheel netjes in een safety met een wll van 50kg.

Dankzij het gebruik van een backdrop is de truss, die door deze manier van ophangen in onbalans raakt, weer goed in balans. Ook houden we rekening met de positie waarop de truss op de wind-ups ligt. Omdat er een relatief grote kracht wordt uitgeoefend richting de zaalkant, brengen we deze kant dichter naar de wind-up.

----------


## Rolandino

*Dat is een product uit de Timedrive Steelworks!


*IS het een kopie van, OF gewoon de DUObalk van RDAV ?

----------


## timedriver

Ik heb de balk van Rein min of meer gekopieerd met andere materialen. De balkjes van RDAV zijn van 50mm kokerprofiel en volledig uit alu. Die van ons zijn van 35mm kokerprofiel in staal.

----------


## timedriver

Na een lange periode van stilte toch maar weer eens een paar foto's posten!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Afgelopen zondag waren wij te gast bij de Cascaderun in Hoogeveen, een evenement met enkele duizenden lopers en vele duizenden toeschouwers.









Wij stonden er met de Mega Drive-In Show, een nieuw concept dat we in samenwerking met een collega uitvoeren.

Materiaallijstje licht:

16 Led Parren 10mm
4 Active Stripblinders
2 FL1800D Strobo's
2 Phantom Spot 250's 
1 Rookmasjien

Een hoop aluminium en safetys  :Embarrassment: 

Geluid:

Per kant 2 dubbel 18" hybride met per kant 3 waveguide toppen op crown/amptec versterking.

----------

